# Closet Shelving Pee Pad Pen



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Saw the thread on using closet shelving to make a puppy pen. Well with 3 dogs now, the one little pee pad holder in the bathroom wasn't going to do the job. So I made a "Pup-Pee-Corral" using 3 sides of closet shelving cut to 3 feet each, and bought a washing machine floor tray to put inside, and I now have a great big pee pad area! I put it right outside our garage door, so now all hubby has to do is cut in a doggy door to the garage to give everyone access. And best of all, we have our guest bathroom back. Thanks Kallie and Catchers mom for the idea!
Quincymom


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow I would love to see a picture of that. Sound greate.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@May 30 2005, 12:52 PM
> *Saw the thread on using closet shelving to make a puppy pen.  Well with 3 dogs now, the one little pee pad holder in the bathroom wasn't going to do the job. So I made a "Pup-Pee-Corral" using 3 sides of closet shelving cut to 3 feet each, and bought a washing machine floor tray to put inside, and I now have a great big pee pad area! I put it right outside our garage door, so now all hubby has to do is cut in a doggy door to  the garage to give everyone access. And best of all, we have our guest bathroom back. Thanks Kallie and Catchers mom for the idea!
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66872*


[/QUOTE]

Well, you're the smart one! You're the one who figured out a creative use for the shelving... I'm so glad I could get you on the right track though and that it is working out for you!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Pictures please!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

YES... PLEASE TAKE A PIC!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I will take a picture, working a long stretch now and am on call as well. Trying to fit it all in before I go visit with my mom. Take it soon--promise!
Quincymom
Just posted two pictures of the pen into the Gallery under "Quincymoms Kids". Remember--it is a picture of our garage!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@May 31 2005, 04:55 PM
> *I will take a picture, working a long stretch now and am on call as well. Trying to fit it all in before I go visit with my mom. Take it soon--promise!
> Quincymom
> Just posted two pictures of the pen into the Gallery under "Quincymoms Kids". Remember--it is a picture of our garage!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67292*


[/QUOTE]

Hey what a great pen!! That is just perfect for a pee pad area! Great job!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good idea & great job!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

good job~!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is a great idea!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

looks great, Wish we had a garage door. We could not get won the grade for the home did not permit it. So they gave us back the money for the door. This option would have worked so great in our home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Great Idea! Keeps tiny butts in the right place!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Lover01_@Jun 1 2005, 11:02 AM
> *Keeps tiny butts in the right place!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67642*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

I can't find the pictures. Can someone help?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't find them now either...I think her whole gallery album is gone.


----------

